

French startup: MyBooo (webOS) - chmike
http://mybooo.com/?ll=en

======
chmike
Sorry I don't have any invite code to share. Try contact the founder using
this email address ca@lynxoft.com

I heard about MyBooo from the BillautShow.
[url]<http://billaut.typepad.com/jm/2007/09/connaissez-vo-3.html>[/url]

This is a video podcast in French (sorry) from the Billaut show where the
founder is pitching his product. It is very impressive since it has many
commonly used applications.

The BillautShow is something I haven't seen in the US but that would be worth
doing there too to allow people to pitch their stuff. It is thus like
techcrunch but with video podcasts. Mr Billaut is retired and spend his time
doing such interview when he is not traveling around the globe to visit and
report on other countries hiTech developments. The videos are thus not made by
a professional and not meant to be an advertisement or so. It is more like a
personal interview of the founder.

Note that the founder doesn't consider his stuff to be a webOs. But this is
how such type of application is called and the reason why I used this term so
that people can immediately make the link.

Another interesting info I got from the interview is that this startup had no
funding; it is thus bootstrapped. This is the most impressive, knowing the
amount of effort required to produce such a complete system.

~~~
rms
Thanks for the info.

I understand that WebOS is a misnomer for this type of product but it's the
accepted phrase and in the end it doesn't make a whole lot of difference what
we call these web service computing environments.

The video demo podcast Billaut does is a great idea, someone should start
doing that for US focused companies.

------
corentin
See also <http://hop.inria.fr/> (especially the "Demo" page)

It's french, too and it's developed by Scheme hackers at INRIA.

------
rms
invite code please?

From the screenshots, it looks like they have done some decent things towards
making a better interface. They still have windows though, and I think
floating windows are best done away with for general use.

------
plusbryan
Gosh, they really should hire a designer for their home page.

